
Pixel Quipu (Inca knots) - vmorgulis
http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/2015/11/pixel-quipu/
======
jacobolus
This is awesome! Much easier to see and compare than looking at pictures of
the originals, or reading the raw data files from the Harvard database.

The Wikipedia article seems like a pretty good summary of what we know about
quipus:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu)

Since the Spanish destroyed so much, a lot of it is fairly speculative.

~~~
viperscape
gosh even they used a base 10 system!

------
cellover
Very nice!

Also I just stumbled upon this article about Khipus that have been recently
uncovered:

[http://anthropology.net/2016/01/03/between-the-knots-
untying...](http://anthropology.net/2016/01/03/between-the-knots-untying-the-
mystery-of-incan-khipus/)

